# c02 kit?



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Can someone link me to a good and reasonable price c02 kit for my 11 gallon tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I got mine with a complete tank deal,so can't say what to get(I could).I will say don't waste your money on cheap kits.Check into a paintball co2 set up at the smallest,or just bite the bullet and get decent sized tank,and the accessories.Co2 has changed my plants so much!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeast Fermentation (cheapest, easiest to set up, most annoying to maintain):
DIY CO2 Made Easy - DIY Aquarium Projects - Aquatic Plant Central

Paintball System (more expensive, medium difficulty setting up, great to control but need to refill CO2 cylinder often):
Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For that small of a tank I would go with DIY and replace the bottle every 10 days to 2 wks. A PB setup would be nice, but cost quite a bit more.


----------

